# unorthodox fighting



## krys (Jun 13, 2003)

Hello there,
I'm new in the grapling thread...
I am practicing fmas but have some bjj background.
Three weeks ago I sparred with a senior silat guy, took him down, went into the mount and was about to hit him when he grabbed my chest with one hand and squeezed so hard  that I saw stars.... had to look at my chest to see if he didn't rip  open the muscles.... (this guy even tried to bite me in the foot) ...

Did some of you have that kind of experience? What do you do in that kind of situation?

Thanks in a advance....


----------



## ace (Jun 14, 2003)

I took Him Down Got into Side Mount & Went For The Armbar
I got good Position & He Bit My Leg
I hammer Fisted his Nose & Extended his Arm
& Made him scream like a kid who just lost his Fav. Toy

Next Time U Mount Him Use 1 hand to Grab his Throat & Throw The Punch with the other Hand. or Double Palm Strike
Both Side of the Ears. U will Rig his Bell.

Hope This Helps
Take Care & God Bless


----------



## krys (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks ace,


can't wait to try it.....


----------



## ace (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krys _
> *Thanks ace,
> 
> 
> can't wait to try it..... *



Good Luck & Train Hard.


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 15, 2003)

Bite him back.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yilisifu _
> *Bite him back. *


Do that.

"Unorthodox" methods are methods that work.  That's why they're banned from sporting events.


----------

